# Sean Sherk Sig



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

bump!


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats not even yours. I know who made that.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I know im trying to let other people use it as well because it looked so cool and heres neg rep back **** sucker


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> Sean Sherk Sig tell me how it looks on a scale from 1 to 10


Well considering you didn't make it...and you posted it here - is cause for negs.

You've NEVER posted a single graphic until now....so I know that isn't your material.

HAHA :laugh: Nice try though.

The banner itself sucks anyway, like putting a gif in it is gonna mask the pathetic quality of the actual graphic?? Nahhh man.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

lmao, it's not even yours...

plus, its really not all that impressive..the clip is very sloppily edited into a very basic sig in the first place.

get rid of the clock and eliminate all the squared edges of the .gif and it could be half decent.


----------

